# Ignorant owners... Or should I say "breeder"



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I messaged a person about the hedgehog they are selling. They are selling her with hedgehog food and saying she doesn't like any insects, and that she eats chicken hot dogs. I replied to her ad:

*"Hedgehog food is not healthy for hedgehogs, generally, they are fully of crap and don't provide anything to the hedgehog. They need be fed a high quality mixed cat food diet. The food must not contain any animal by-products, wheat or corn. The first ingredient must be real meat, but preferably the first 2. They cannot eat processed meat (lunch meat, hot dogs). I feel bad for her, I wish I could take her. People really need to start doing research before they own an exotic pet."*

He or she replied (sorry for the foul language):

*"I feel bad for the people that have to live with you. Must suck living with a stuck up ########that thinks they know it all and that has nothing better to do that msg people on kijiji about how to take care of there pets.
Grow up and find something better to do with your life YOU DUMB ####!!!!!"*

Now, this person "Vince and Ashley Landry from North Bay, ON", claims to be a breeder for the past 8 years. *"Oh and I have had and bred hedgehogs for 8 years, oh and they have all lived in the 6-10 year range. Funny that none have ever been overweight or unhappy and have never developed any diseases. "* Then dissed my profession, which is when I got angry.

I'm sorry, but:

1. What kind of breeder uses that language? Let alone a "middle aged adult".
2. I HIGHLY doubt the ALL lived to be between 6-10 out of all the hedgehogs she's had in the past 8 years. 
3. If she/he was a good breeder, they'd know you cannot feed hot dogs to hedgies, and that you need to feed high quality cat food.
4. She claims the hedgehog is a salt and pepper.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-p ... Z291840475

Ugh... :evil:

Edited to remove profanity, please remember this is a child friendly forum.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! That was a really mean reply. However, you did sound like you were attacking the ad poster but that doesnt make her responce right. I understand that it's upsetting to see a hedgehog not living in proper conditions but it would be impossible to stop it all. I wish every hedgie lived a long and happy life but there are just not enough people in the world like you and others on this forum to make that happen. Maybe there's someone on this forum who is willing to adopt her.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I give you a lot of credit for sticking up for that hedgie! That person may act all tough but who knows, maybe they took this as a lesson learned and actually decided to research the validity of your claims. I'd rather believe that you choosing to say that may bring that hedgie a better life - whether it's cause the "breeder" begins to properly take care of that hedgie or cause somebody reads this post and saves her! Kudos to you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. They say they have been a breeder for 8 years but I've never heard of them and I know while I was breeding there were not any visible breeders in North Bay because I used to get people from there looking for a breeder. 

Even if they are a breeder and have been for 8 years, you can tell by the language exactly the type of people they are.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They probably felt attacked by your email and that's why you got the strong langauge. I would try a less rude approach in the future.


----------

